

QR Codes Aren't So Bad - cambriar
http://cameronbriar.blogspot.com/2012/03/qr-codes-arent-so-bad.html

======
recursive
As an aside, Chrome had a lot of trouble with this page. The first time I
loaded it, chrome locked up. After restart, I was only able to scroll it part
of the way down the page using the mouse. I was able to get the rest of the
way using the down arrow on the keyboard though.

And I agree that most of the bad rap that QR codes get now can be attributed
to bad uses of QR codes.

